# Optimum tyre pressure



## shamiel (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have just bought a Xtrail, what is the optimum tyre pressure I should inflate my tyres to for urban driving. 

Regards


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know that there is a magic number but inside your driver's door sill should be a sticker telling you the maximum pressure for the OEM tires. 
Now, is maximum optimum? For fuel economy purposes maybe, but for traction and ride comfort probably not.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

I've always been of the opinion that the manufacturer recommended pressures for the X-Trail tyres leave them woefully underinflated which results in premature wear.

Since I got my second X-Trail I've kept the pressures at the maximums stated in the owners manual.


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

Here is one method you can use to ensure you have the correct pressure in your tires:

Optimizing Tire Pressure

You should probably have your typical load in the vehicle when you do this.

Ian


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tyre pressure is also dependant on the type of tyres you have.

For example, previously I had the 15" factory Toyo's which was a road tyre and I used to run them between 30-32psi (I think this is slightly higher than the recommended by Nissan pressure)

Now I have 16" All Terrain Tyres which are 50% on road and 50% off road type of tyre and these have much more aggressive tread pattern and require higher tyre pressure, so am running 36psi in them.

It takes a bit of experimenting to find that magic tyre pressure figure which will be good for fuel economy and won’t compromise your comfort while driving.

If you have the standard factory road tyres, I suggest you try 30psi first and see if you feel comfortable with that and monitor the fuel consumption too.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

32 for me and no problem so fare.


----------

